# Headphone for gym



## R4k4n0th (Apr 13, 2018)

I love listening to songs and music when I am working out at the gym. My current headphones cannot prevent me from hearing all the music played at the gym.

Here are the features that the headphone must have:

- Compatible with iPhone (and with Spotify)
- Won't fall off my head when I am working out at the gym
- Won't allow me to hear the music at the gym and instead I can only hear the song played by my phone.

I'd love to hear your suggestions and recommendations.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2018)

What is your budget? Wired or wireless?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 13, 2018)

I have to say, the music at my gym is pop-EDM crap.  I only use a trusty old pair of in-the-ear sony MDR-80 type.  It's doesn't block out sound but it's enough that I don't even notice what they're playing, thank God.  I'm guessing your gym plays the music a little too loud.

I don't like ear plugs or over the ear muffs due to sweat, so that pretty much nixes any recommendations from me.  I'd be curious if they even make noise cancelling ones that aren't the full ear cover "muff" type.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 13, 2018)

Jaybird X3s. The best bluetooth headphones for exercise.

https://www.jaybirdsport.com/en-us/...o30IomSyl2b7lDMWRipA4aAu2IEALw_wcB#985-000580


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 13, 2018)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Jaybird X3s. The best bluetooth headphones for exercise.
> 
> https://www.jaybirdsport.com/en-us/...o30IomSyl2b7lDMWRipA4aAu2IEALw_wcB#985-000580



I've broken/lost way too many bluetooth headphones to spend that much on a pair


----------



## R4k4n0th (Apr 14, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What is your budget? Wired or wireless?



Doesn't matter whether wireless or wired but the compatibility with iPhone is important.
My budget is around 175$-200$ max.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 14, 2018)

SHURE   I have these and they work great. Part of my EDC stuff. Battery life is a bit on the short side, 8 hours.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 14, 2018)

R4k4n0th said:


> Doesn't matter whether wireless or wired but the compatibility with iPhone is important.
> My budget is around 175$-200$ max.


Bluetooth is bluetooth. it doesnt matter if it's iphone or android or whatever.


----------



## aoirey17 (Apr 27, 2018)

Have you made your decision?


----------



## R4k4n0th (Apr 29, 2018)

No.


----------



## therealmeep (Apr 29, 2018)

If you're an Apple guy, kinda surprised you havent looked into Airpods or whatever their called, I see lots of people at the gym with them, and I think they meet all of your criteria as well as some other stuff like instant connection and native siri support.


----------



## aoirey17 (May 10, 2018)

Apple Earpods are ideal for people who frequent the gym. It's really small and convenient to workout with.


----------



## cornemuse (May 11, 2018)

I went (past tense!) to 24 hr fitness. They had one particular speaker that was extremely loud & refused to fix it. I got some noise cancelling 'Audio Technica' headphones (the ones that fold up to pretty small) They helped-except right under the said speaker, (which BTW spewed 24hr's own junk) 
They (headphones) stayed on good enough for me, , , , ,  

-c-


----------



## aoirey17 (May 15, 2018)

Specifically which model of Audio Technica?


----------



## cornemuse (May 16, 2018)

Just looked, , , Audio Technica model 'ATH-ASNC20'.

Another thing, I prefer 'battery powered' portable stuff, I can carry a battery in my pocket, just in case.
Some actually plug chargers into (a very few) outlets & work-out on 2 or 3 adjacent machines. For an hour, , , ,


----------



## sepheronx (May 16, 2018)

I might end up getting torched at the stake by people here for my tastes, but I just went with cheap bluetooth headphones form Amazon.  Bluedio T2 Plus Turbine Wireless.  Works great, sound was really good on them, good battery life, etc.  I paid at most $30CAD for them.


----------

